# can you over wax your bow string?



## howie_r (Feb 6, 2011)

I have heard many diffrent things about this and was wondering should I wax the bow string after every practice I do out back and at our local shop?


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2011)

I wax every time I shoot, any extra ill just sling off anyway.


----------



## PineThirty (Feb 6, 2011)

I usally just wax mine as I feel needed. Usally ever 2-3 times I shoot.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 6, 2011)

Every time I get my bow out and shoot, when I get done I wax the string.


----------



## FLGobstopper (Feb 6, 2011)

Can you over wax your bowstring? Yes! 

I had a guy bring me his bow one time to get tuned and it had so much wax on the strings and cables that they were literally encased in wax. He must have had an entire stick of wax on them, so much that when I 1st looked at it I thought that he had replaced his string and cable with coated steel cable. There was so much wax he had the cam, wheels and roller guard all gummed up and they wouldn't move freely. It was nasty! When I asked him why he put so much wax on them he said, "I heard that you can't over wax your string". 

Waxing a little after every time you shoot isn't bad just take a rag and rub off the excess to work the wax down into the string and cables. Personally I will wax maybe every 4th or 5th time I shoot or as needed.


----------



## kickers-N-stickers (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah wax about every 4 or 5 times i shoot...just like FLGobsopper said it will gum up on you if you use to much.


----------

